
The world’s first blockchain-powered elections just happened in Sierra Leone - shiv86
https://qz.com/1227050/sierra-leone-elections-powered-by-blockchain/
======
parliament32
The problem with any publicly-verifiable voting scheme is the it opens the
market to vote-selling: once a person can "prove" they voted a certain way,
they can confidently sell their vote.

This is the entire reason photos are prohibited in voting booths.

